# Epic Ebay Horror: a Headless BC Rich Mockingbird with Strandberg Hardware



## BlackStar7 (Nov 30, 2013)

7 String Headless Guitar with Strandberg Tremolo Rich Mockingbird St 7 | eBay

There is no god.


----------



## GRAVESEED (Nov 30, 2013)

... He wants money for this?.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

He has two watchers


----------



## celticelk (Nov 30, 2013)

...I find this oddly compelling.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Nov 30, 2013)

Once you see, you can't unsee.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 30, 2013)

What a waste of Ola's genius


----------



## Watty (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it cheaper than buying Ola's hardware direct? If so, someone buy it for parts and BURN THE REST.


----------



## Exit Existence (Nov 30, 2013)

ahahahahaaa


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Necris (Nov 30, 2013)

The buy it now price is still only a bit over half of what that trem would cost direct from strandberg. So if you want a strandberg trem without paying $610+ it's a good deal (you get some pickups and hardware for your parts bin too), and you get to put a horribly mangled guitar out of its misery.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 30, 2013)

> I did not install the Strandberg locking nuts, because I thought it looked better without them didn't have the technical ability to do so.



FTFY


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 30, 2013)

Does it djent?

 Sorry, I just had to. I need to find that bottle of eggnog....


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 30, 2013)

Of for the love of.... the dude couldnt buy some white paint to atleast paint the ...ing bare wood?!


----------



## BlackStar7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Necris said:


> The buy it now price is still only a bit over half of what that trem would cost direct from strandberg. So if you want a strandberg trem without paying $610+ it's a good deal (you get some pickups and hardware for your parts bin too), and you get to put a horribly mangled guitar out of its misery.



I was actually thinking the same thing, but based on the..._craftsmanship_...involved in creating this thing, it seems like kind of a risk. I think there's a fairly high chance that trem is held on with hot glue and nails randomly hammered into it.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 30, 2013)

What you see here folks is the the effects of krokodil on a non-living object.

Not even once.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 30, 2013)

Nailed it.


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 30, 2013)

That poor Rich. Somebody though this was a good idea?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys are misunderstanding this guy's revolutionary ergonomic design  jk


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 30, 2013)

At least it wasn't also modded to be one of those "wide-neck 6 string" guitars


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## downburst82 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wonder if I could buy it..have him remove and ship just the trem to me (15 bucks to ship a trem...$100 for a guitar)..and then just have him throw the guitar....... .....somewhere?..anywhere really..


----------



## Toxin (Nov 30, 2013)

dayumn, it's like seeing human remains after car accident....wish i never saw stuff like that


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

Toxin said:


> dayumn, it's like seeing human remains after car accident....wish i never saw stuff like that


This description is just perfect


----------



## FireInside (Nov 30, 2013)

Ha ha, Jesus that's an ugly bitch.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 30, 2013)

Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## bcolville (Nov 30, 2013)

For all we know, this could play better than any custom out there.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 30, 2013)

^ I highly doubt that.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 1, 2013)

bcolville said:


> For all we know, this could play better than any custom out there.



Not without worm holes a $3000+ price tag and soft bag it doesn't.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'd be all over this for the hardware. And I feel horribly embarrassed for the guy. He should have just put the hardware up FS by itself. Ain't nobody buying his excuse that he grew bored of the project. Not with those "routes."


----------



## crg123 (Dec 1, 2013)

I bet it's 100% hand carved. Just check out that detailing of that tremolo cavity haha.

In all seriousness, I agree with Hollowway, I wonder if he really thinks someone would want that guitar for anything besides the hardware.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 1, 2013)

That's probably why it's priced at half the cost of just the bridge


----------



## skeels (Dec 1, 2013)

"Up for auction is a guitar that I hand carved.... out... of.. a ... larger.. guitar....."


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 1, 2013)

Someone please buy it and put the poor thing out of its misery


----------



## Sofos (Dec 1, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> Someone please buy it and put the poor thing out of its misery



Remove hardware and set it ablaze. Video required.


----------



## Necris (Dec 1, 2013)

If it weren't for the strandberg trem I'd almost wonder if it were part of a new Eric DeVries Vampiire Guitars USA series.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 1, 2013)

WUT? Blessed are the blind


----------



## Andrew Romanov (Dec 1, 2013)

Kill it with fire


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Sad thing is this was once a beautiful B.C. Mockingbird ST.


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder what genre this is most appropriate for


----------



## Wrecklyss (Dec 1, 2013)

This:guitars::Ian Watkins:honorable


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys are just oblivious to his genius.


----------



## Semi-pro (Dec 1, 2013)

Somenone make a blue cheese guitar of that! That and Bumblefoot's swiss cheese guitar would make a nice couple: http://www.bumblefoot.com/gear/guitar04.htm


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 1, 2013)

The more I look at it the more I'm convinced that the guy couldn't even be bothered using an actual saw to cut the wood he just grabbed a hammer and a flat head screwdriver and started banging away at it until bits of wood came off but the craziest part is that he managed to sell it.


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 1, 2013)

Necris said:


> The buy it now price is still only a bit over half of what that trem would cost direct from strandberg. So if you want a strandberg trem without paying $610+ it's a good deal (you get some pickups and hardware for your parts bin too), and you get to put a horribly mangled guitar out of its misery.



I would prefer to pay MORE for just not have that on my hands... you know... everything is REAL when you can touch it... if you are not touching it maybe it is not real... please... tell me that's not real...


----------



## AlexeyKo (Dec 1, 2013)

Guys, it is budget Strandberg's model


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 1, 2013)

Whaddayamean?


----------



## beneharris (Dec 1, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> He has two watchers




So I watched this video, ended up watching a video of "Who Do You Think You Are?" With Jim Parsons, because it was suggested. so 40 minutes later, I'm commenting 

I like how he says


> I did not install the Strandberg locking nuts, *because I thought it looked better without them*


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 1, 2013)

I expected just a big rout for the trem, not a mutilated guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2013)

Man, if he didn't eff up the hardware someone got a hell of a deal for a steiny trem.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 1, 2013)

This is some genuine guitar porn.

Definitely puts all headless guitars to shame, Ola could learn a thing or two from this mastermind.


----------



## skeels (Dec 1, 2013)

Somebody got a deal.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Dec 1, 2013)

Almost every frame of Brad Pitt in that last scene of se7en is suitable.


----------



## angelbear (Dec 1, 2013)

when i saw this abomination


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2013)

I actually said "What in all the ......." out loud when I saw this. I hope whoever bought it will properly burn the poor bastard after taking the hardware out. Needs to be taken out of its misery.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 1, 2013)

When I close my eyes it's still there


----------



## feraledge (Dec 1, 2013)

It is absolutely insane that this sold. 

For every one of us who had amazing guitars that were sold for emergency funds, but then sat on eBay only to go to a low baller out of desperation, I shed a single tear. 

Justice is lost.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 1, 2013)

Yuck. That's the Sarah Jessica Parker of guitars.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 1, 2013)

I just showed this to my wife and she laughed herself to tears when I told her what it sold for. 

I wish I never knew this happened, because there are too many life questions that now rest on my shoulders knowing this has happened. How do I explain to my daughters how I brought them into the same world that this guitar was sold in? I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 1, 2013)

Last post on this. I swear. 

They say not to judge a book by it's cover, so I opened up the table of contents. This dude sold Nunchaku instructional vhs tapes for $25 two years ago. Meaning he mastered the art and then, in the age of youtube, figured he could still sell the VHS copies for more than it cost to mail them. 
And they sold. 

Who is this butcher of guitars/master of eBay? 

Thanks OP, now not only do I know this abortion of a guitar exists, I know this dude is selling insanity while most of what I've sold on ebay lately was just taking a hit.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

beneharris said:


> So I watched this video, ended up watching a video of "Who Do You Think You Are?" With Jim Parsons, because it was suggested. so 40 minutes later, I'm commenting
> 
> I like how he says


Me too


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

skeels said:


> Somebody got a raw deal.


Thank me later


----------



## Stemp Fester (Dec 1, 2013)

Still an improvement on the BC Rich...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Stemp Fester said:


> Still an improvement on the BC Rich...


Hahahaha NO stop it, you read me STOP IT , seriously though BC Riches are Awesome.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 1, 2013)

....it....sold....?


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 2, 2013)

^ More like "Bring wood and oil."


----------



## imprinted (Dec 2, 2013)

Toxin said:


> dayumn, it's like seeing human remains after car accident....wish i never saw stuff like that





Thrashmanzac said:


> Nailed it.



rearranged that to suit. We should send that to Westboro Baptist Church as proof that God doesn't exist and I think even they'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## mongey (Dec 3, 2013)

Dat grain


----------



## patata (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd probably consider not burning my eyes if he didn't chop off the body like this


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Dec 8, 2013)

BlackStar7 said:


> There is no god.


In case anyone was wondering, this is what it looked like before the upgrade.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 8, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> In case anyone was wondering, this is what it looked like before the upgrade.


How in the .... was that an improvement over the original guitar?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 8, 2013)

Very ugly. I'd play it at some crazy punk shows tho. Wouldn't it be funny if the thing sounded awesome?


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Roland777 (Dec 8, 2013)

My CP has been going fukking insane ever since I posted that gif on the first page


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 8, 2013)

feraledge said:


> Last post on this. I swear.
> 
> They say not to judge a book by it's cover, .....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 8, 2013)

^I see what you did there


----------



## Mike (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


>


Your a ....ing genius.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Dec 9, 2013)

it took me way too long to get that


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

Riffer Madness said:


> it took me way too long to get that


........Riffer Madness I see what you did there


----------

